# Bobcat 453 value??



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually have no problem finding values on equipment but can't find much on this.. I have a chance to pick up a 453 with 350 hours. Machine comes with 2 sets of tires and wheels along with two buckets. Just looking for a market value. Thanks.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd say $5500-$6500


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Concrete guy is probably spot on with those numbers.

What yr Rob? In the late 90's they improved the 453 model (F series) right before switching to the 463. IMO, I'd make sure I'm looking at a F series, not C series. 

Do you have a budget?


----------

